# Hammocks.



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Ive seen a couple posts here about them, boo boo on me, but Im curious what your home made hammocks looks like. Ive only been able to find tuts on normal looking hammocks but I see lots of homemade hammocks for sale that have pockets, cube, tunnel, ect and I want to learn how to made those!

If you have any tuts on them I would love to know and if you have any homemade hammocks you made and have pictures, I would love to see. Like favorite fabric, I bought some fleece, its purple with dark purple small child drawn flowers and a yellow stripped with darker yellow stripes. Simple but the place I went was low on fleece.

What are some good places to get lots of fleece on sale ect ect?


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

Hippy said:


> What are some good places to get lots of fleece on sale ect ect?


check out the "remnants" bin at any fabric store. most places sell the leftover pieces for a reduced price.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i made a hammock out of a piece of an old slip and twist tied it to th top of the cage.....my baby loves it (i'm currently trying to get him a friend)


Rocky


----------



## sk1tt135 (Jul 25, 2007)

My family is having a difficult time with money right now so I just took an old bandanna that I never use anymore and tied it up at the top of the cage. It works great but it seems like it hangs a little low. Not sure though. Oh well.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

I don't think your rats will mind if it hangs low... i actually just made two new hammocks this afternoon, i just went to the dollar store and picked up 4 pieces of square fabric, and i'm temporarily using pipe cleaners to hold it up, but it seems to be working alright


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My rats actually prefer hammocks when they touch the shelves. Crazy little buggers.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I buy 99.9% of my fabric and fleece from JoAnn Fabrics. They ALWAYS have some sort of sale going on. I'll also browse through Walmart's fabric, but they never have too much that I like.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i came home today androcky was sleeping under his hammock... i guess its warmokl mmn <--(rocky typing as he darts across the keyboard with a noodle he just stole out of my bowl).... i guess its warm under there, and still being a little 'un he likes to feel warm and secure


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I hope to make a few hammocks soon, and I will post pics when they are complete..............

SamsterAndRocky...are you wearing a Kennywood shirt?


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

i would love it if you also took in the making pictures, like step by step? Ide love you for that. ;]


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I learned how to sew by making rat things... :-D


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

i made a hammock today, and took pictures. here.



1. i use fleece and flannel for my hammocks. the big pieces (top) are for the hammock itself, measuring about 10"x12". the small pieces (bottom) are for a pocket, measuring about 10"x9". if you don't want a pocket, ignore anything relating to it. the little strips are for making loops to hang the hammock. if you'd rather use grommets, ignore the loop instructions and put them in at the end.



2. to make the pocket, pin the two "right" sides together (print inside), with the loop pinned along one edge, to the inside. sew along just the loop side.



3. turn the pocket right-side out again, and topstitch along the side with the loop, to make it lie flat.



4. lay out the flannel, print-side up, and pin the loops to the corners, facing in.



5. lay the pocket on top of this, fleece side up, lining up the bottom and side edges.



6. lay the largest piece of fleece on top of all of this, and pin all the layers together. at this point you might want to move the loop pins to the outside, to avoid hitting them with your machine and breaking a needle. (yes, i speak from experience.)



7. sew around the perimeter, making sure the edges stay lined up. leave a gap at the top to turn it right-side out again, backstitching so it doesn't unravel while you do so. sew around the corners diagonally, and clip the extra triangle of fabric out.



8. turn it right-side out again, and topstitch around the top to close the gap and make the fabric lie flat.



9. finished. you can either hang it like a regular hammock, flat, or you can hang the front two corners closer together and pull up the middle one as well, forming a kind of cave-pocket. skunk and clementine seem to like it. i only intended to hang it for a picture, but within seconds, they had both climbed inside.



10. i prefer to use plastic-coated paperclips to hold up the hammocks. for some reason, it keeps the girls from chewing. here, olive takes an unconventional approach and climbs on top of her sisters.

so i hope you find this useful, and i really hope it works this time because my computer did something weird when i tried to "sumbit" it last time, and i had to retype the whole thing... let me know if anything needs clarification.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

That is such a cute idea, and perfect fabric for little ratties, Amanda!! Good job!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

yes MopyDream44 i am wearing a kennywood shirt...and a rat...lol


----------



## sinfulvampress (Aug 22, 2007)

I have an old bra in my boy's cage... I just snip the straps in half and tied them..

He loves sleeping in the cups, lol


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

LMAO that's AWESOME.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

lol...Thats Hilarious.


----------

